# Redline Time Attack @ Auto Club Speedway, May 29th-30th



## redlinetimeattk (May 11, 2010)

Fontana, May 29-30. Don't miss out on this rare premium race opportunity.

Saturday is an HPDE day, which means you can practice all you want in novice, intermediate or advanced sessions, get driving instruction and record your times for over 2 hours each day. And if you wanna stick around for Sunday, you can compete in the class that suits you best whether that be Enthusiast, Street, Modified, or Super Modified.

We welcome cars and drivers of all levels. Whether you have a stock Honda Fit, an M3, or a 1000 w.h.p. Scion tC, there's a class for you to enjoy yourself without anyone getting in your way.

Here are just a few reasons you might wanna join us for our trip to Fontana:
-2+ hours of track time each day
-Professional driving instruction
-Live timing and scoring
-Redline search model contest
-Classes for all skill levels and car types
-Meet the worlds fastest drivers
-See the fastest tuner cars


Know anyone that might wanna join you? Our referral program offers you cash so you can earn money if your friends sign up to drive. Earn $25 for a 1 day referral sign up and $50 for a two day sign up. (Sign ups refer to driver registrations only.)

For questions and/or comments, please send e-mails to [email protected].

We're also offering special group packages to include a special area for group buy participants, food and drinks, redline hats/t-shirts and more. If you have a group of 6+ friends that wanna join, send [email protected] an e-mail and we'll get you hooked up.

*2010 Season Schedule:* 
-May 29-30 Auto Club Speedway
-June 12-13 Autobahn Country Club
-July 2-4 Willow Springs Raceway
-September 18-19 Spring Mountain Motorsports Park
-October 23-24 Infineon Raceway
-November 12-14 Auto Club Speedway 

*Pricing:*
Saturday - HPDE / Test & Tune - $250 at gate (or $200 for online registration)
Sunday - Test & Tune / Qualifying / Time Attack- $250 at gate (or $200 for online registration)
Saturday & Sunday Package - $400 for first time two day registrations

*Around the web:*
Faceboook.com/RedlineTimeAttack
YouTube.com/redlinete
Flickr.com/redlinetimeattack


----------



## redlinetimeattk (May 11, 2010)

Redline Time Attack is proud to announce our official V.I.P. Car Corral package for all forum members attending our upcoming event Memorial Day weekend at Auto Club Speedway.

V.I.P.Car Corral Package includes:

Preferred parking near team garages and Redline Time Attack “Fan Zone”
Free Redline Time Attack T-Shirt
Personal Visit and Photo Ops with Miss Redline Contestants
Signed posters from Miss Redline 2010 Novella Nikita and Miss Redline Semi-Finalist “Las Vegas” Jei Lynn
Goodie bags including manufacturer swag
VIP Hot-Pit-Lane Access
Lunch Included both Saturday and Sunday
Technical Seminars on Saturday and Sunday with leading drivers, tuners and aftermarket manufacturers
“Meet the Drivers” Q&A Session on Saturday with top Time Attack competitors
Cost: $30 for one day or $40 for the entire weekend!!!

Limited Space! Buy Now at RedlineTimeAttack.com

Or contact Nikolas Malechikos

E-Mail: [email protected] 

Phone: 661-256-3879


----------



## redlinetimeattk (May 11, 2010)

WebRidesTV.com is offering $100 cash to all new for 2010 drivers...








WebRidesTV.com wants to sponsor you when you drive your car at Auto Club 
Speedway, Memorial Day weekend. Sponsorship is in the amount of $100 cash
given to the first 30 new, for 2010, drivers that sign up for a weekend
driver entry at the upcoming event in Fontana, CA, May 29th and 30th. 
Additionally, WebRidesTV.com will cover your ride in their video
coverage at the event.

Rules:

-Never competed or participated in an HPDE with Redline Time Attack in 2010
-must sign up for both days
-confirmation must be emailed to [email protected] <mailto:[email protected]> 
-order of placement in first thirty queue will be determined by receipt of
confirmation to WebRidesTV.com, and confirmation by Redline Time Attack that
driver has not raced in 2010
-recipients shall be required to attach and display, during the the entire
weekend, a WebRidesTV decal, placed conspicuously on both
sides of the vehicle.
-Driver grants Webridestv.com the right to use footage of its coverage of the
driver and driver’s car for publication for itself and others.


Weekend driver passes include professional driving instruction, driver
meetings, plenty of track time, time attack sessions, and a safe and
professional environment for you to learn how to track your car and compete
in your respective class.

Our events are great for all levels of drivers, whether you've been to the
track before or not. Redline Time Attack provides a fun, safe,
family-oriented environment for you to experience the joys performance
driving.

Click here to register for the event:
https://redlinetimeattack.com/ti/rl/content/20100529.html

Sponsorship payment will be made within ten business days of the event.WebRidesTV is offering $100 cash to all new drivers.


----------



## redlinetimeattk (May 11, 2010)

Hey, just so you guys know, there are only 14 spots left for the WRTV Sponsorship. Hit us up asap to get registered and get the $100 off.


----------



## redlinetimeattk (May 11, 2010)

We have 8 spots left and we are splitting them in half! We are now doing 16 $50 off one day passes. If you wanna come both days we can combine 2 for you, but they are running out fast.

Deal only applies to those signing up over the next 24hours. Contact [email protected] to sign up.


----------



## redlinetimeattk (May 11, 2010)

Hey everyone, wanted to give some follow up details to you guys who came out this past weekend or to anyone who missed out on the event for that matter.

Here are the Division Champs:

- Fontana Nissan Enthusiast FWD: Michael Chang, Evasive Motorsports, Honda Civic 2:00.395
- Fontana Nissan Enthusiast RWD Paul Dentice, AE Performance, Nissan 370z, 1:55.498
- Fontana Nissan Enthusiast AWD: Roger Hocking, ROBISpec, EVO, 1:56.317
- Buddy Club Street Tire FWD: Clint Boisdeau, ABF Motoring, MINI, 1:58.049
- Buddy Club Street Tire RWD: Eddie Lim, God Speed, Nissan 240, 1:51.220
- Buddy Club Street Tire AWD: Cameron Benner, COBB Tuning, Subaru STI, 1:49.701
- COBB Tuning Modified FWD: Tetsu Fukui, Inline 4, Honda Civic, 1:55.783
- COBB Tuning Modified RWD: Carl Rydquist, AE Performance/Hankook, Nissan 350, 1:55.684
- COBB Tuning Modified AWD: Brian Lock, COBB Tuning, Nissan R35 GT-R, 1:43.072
- DSPORT Super Modified FWD: Jason Saini, Tri Point Motorsports, Mazda3, 1:46.233
- DSPORT Super Modified RWD: Mike Cronin Jr, Fontana Nissan, 350z, 1:43.202
- DSPORT Super Modified AWD: Brian Lock, COBB Tuning, Nissan GT-R, 1:39.730

Check out our full gallery here: Photo Gallery: 2010 Redline Time Attack: Round 4 - WebRidesTV


----------

